# AE Text Animation



## agneskiwi (1. August 2006)

Hi!!
Kann mir einer helfen?! 
Ich möchte das die Verbindungslinien zwischen den Würfeln (dieses Logos im Anhang), auf die Kamera zufliegen und sich zu einem Wort zusammen legen. 
Ich kenn mich mit AE kaum aus und weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich da rangehen soll! Es wäre sehr nett wenn ihr ein paar hilfreiche Tipps für mich hättet!!
Vielen lieben Dank im voraus!

kiwi


----------



## agneskiwi (3. August 2006)

morphen! Kann man mit AE morphen?


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

Frag mal parallel in einem After Effects Forum nach.
Hier und hier.


----------



## axn (7. August 2006)

Hallo!

Na nicht gleich fremd gehen.. Hier gibts auch einige die was beitragen können. 
Frage voraus: was ist das für ein Logo? Ist das eine AFX Komposition, eine Vektorgrafik, Photoshopebenen oder einfaches Pixelbild? Bleiben die Linien linear oder soll ein "S" z.B. geschwungen dargestellt werden? 

mfg

axn


----------

